# I need to know more artists



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 14, 2011)

So, it has come to my attention that I talk to quite a number of FA members and have an extensive list on my IMs of who I chat with, but I'm lacking any *artists*.

All my friends [irl & online] are the art whore, watcher, or art appreciator types. I don't know any other real artists or creators. So I'm just extending a welcome and invitation to any artists who may wanna chat and make a new friend. It could be very beneficial as artists can frequently exchange critique, tutorials, tips, and other matters relating to art. Would be great to support eachother both artistically and with motivation.

My FA page has all my contact and IM info. And obviously I'd like to talk with people at least relatively close to my own current skill level. So feel free to add, don't need to ask permission.


----------



## Vladma (Aug 14, 2011)

I think this is a good idea however...



Iudicium_86 said:


> And obviously I'd like to talk with people at least relatively close to my own current skill level.



This seems like a pointless addon and a foolish statement. Particularly if you're looking for an art friend to help better yourself artistically and get crits from. You should be looking for people _better_ than you or even people you think are better at some aspect of art you feel you lack. That's where the useful crits and tips will come from. This statement is just pigeon holing yourself and discouraging people from being interested (myself included).

I'd also say better than posting this and hoping someone to show up at your door you should go into your favorites and start messaging artists. You can ask them about their art or what they think of your own and start a friendship that way. If a friendship comes out of it then great. If not then maybe you still learned something.

I have no idea how well this is working for you but I wish you luck. Art friends are definitely useful and can really motivate you to be better.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 14, 2011)

While I disagree you necessarily need a _better_ artist as a friend to receive good crits (I personally think anyone with a pair of eyes can help you catch something you may have missed), I do agree that you might have better luck just messaging your favorite artists and opening up conversation and asking for help. Not that the forums isn't a good place to find other friends, but you'll definitely have more... _direct_ results, lol ;]

I usually stick around the forums myself and don't talk outside much of it otherwise, sooo if anyone wants to talk they know where to find me, haha :]


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 14, 2011)

Honestly I'd rather give critique to a stranger then a friend.  It's really hard to give quality critiques to friends or at lest that has been my experience.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 15, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Honestly I'd rather give critique to a stranger then a friend.  It's really hard to give quality critiques to friends or at lest that has been my experience.



You know I was gonna disagree but then I realized I have had the same experience! Getting crits from a friend/roomie of mine seems to be much harder for me to take and I think it's the same with me to her haha. But I think if you start off a friendship with the intention of getting feedback from them it goes better. I consider a lot of people around here friends or good acquaintances at the very least and I still like getting crits from them.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 15, 2011)

Zydala said:


> You know I was gonna disagree but then I realized I have had the same experience! Getting crits from a friend/roomie of mine seems to be much harder for me to take and I think it's the same with me to her haha. But I think if you start off a friendship with the intention of getting feedback from them it goes better. I consider a lot of people around here friends or good acquaintances at the very least and I still like getting crits from them.



I had a friend that I collaborated with on a lot of artwork for a few years in fact our friendship started because of our collaboration on artwork.  I had a really hard time giving him constructive negative feedback.  For example, he started drawing lips on his female characters in profile really wrong. It was incredibly hard to find a way to explain to him what he was doing wrong in a way that would not hurt his feelings.  I don't think I was entirely successful at it either but he did end up agreeing with me and was made a better artist for it but it was a bit of a strain on our friendship.  Honestly I wouldn't have even brought it up but it was really bad. 

When talking to friends about artwork you expect them to take into account just how hard you worked on that piece. A perfect stranger doesn't know how hard you worked and does not care.  Nor should someone critiquing artwork. You can have a really bad picture that you spent days working on and a fantastic piece that you spent only hours on. While a picture that gave you a lot of trouble and forced you to fix a lot of problems might have taught you a lot it doesn't mean that the end product is going to be good.  But if you ask a friend about what he or she thinks of the piece you are going to expect them to take into account everything that you went through to make the picture, but really they should ONLY be judging the end product, not the process.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, statements like that are kinda....eeehhh. Doesn't make me wanna contact you, basically. Just go with what other people said


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 18, 2011)

i dont know why being friends with an artist would mean critique galore. when i make friends and talk to them on msn, we talk about everything, not critique each other to death,.

also, id be kind of suspicious if someone was just looking for friends who are artists. to me it sounds like "be my friend and draw me free shit". i like to be friends with people because i like to be their friend, not an art machine


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dont know why being friends with an artist would mean critique galore. when i make friends and talk to them on msn, we talk about everything, not critique each other to death,.
> 
> also, id be kind of suspicious if someone was just looking for friends who are artists. to me it sounds like "be my friend and draw me free shit". i like to be friends with people because i like to be their friend, not an art machine


Unless you're like me and don't mind drawing free stuff.  Not gonna advertise, though, people have to ask and I can't be busy.  And your sig .gif is quite headache-inducing.  ><


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Unless you're like me and don't mind drawing free stuff.  Not gonna advertise, though, people have to ask and I can't be busy.  And your sig .gif is quite headache-inducing.  ><


I dont do requests because it's unfair for commissioners.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I dont do requests because it's unfair for commissioners.


Well, when you put it like that, I feel heartless for doing them for free.  The main reason is because I have no idea how to transfer money via interwebs.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Well, when you put it like that, I feel heartless for doing them for free.  The main reason is because I have no idea how to transfer money via interwebs.


Paypal


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dont know why being friends with an artist would mean critique galore. when i make friends and talk to them on msn, we talk about everything, not critique each other to death,.
> 
> also, id be kind of suspicious if someone was just looking for friends who are artists. to me it sounds like "be my friend and draw me free shit". i like to be friends with people because i like to be their friend, not an art machine



Right, it's not a guaranteed thing, but it is at least more _likely_. We are on a site with the expressed purpose to share art, so why not go ahead and try. Would be a better chance of such than any other more general setting.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Right, it's not a guaranteed thing, but it is at least more _likely_. We are on a site with the expressed purpose to share art, so why not go ahead and try. Would be a better chance of such than any other more general setting.


Anybody can critique art, not just artists.


----------



## Vladma (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Anybody can critique art, not just artists.



Yes  anyone can critique art. Everyone has an opinion. But the key here is  that while anyone can tell you what could be fixed or made better it's  much more likely that an artist can tell you _how_ to fix it which can be a much more useful critique to another artist. That's not to say non-artist critiques  are any less useful as when many people create art it's with the  intention of getting recognition or money or both. The only way to get  either is to have others like your stuff. And as most artists are  looking to sell art rather than buy it's the non-artists you might want  to cater to more if you want to improve your reputation.

Any crit can be a good crit. But an artist crit can give you direction.



Clayton said:


> i dont know why being friends with an artist  would mean critique galore. when i make friends and talk to them on msn,  we talk about everything, not critique each other to death,.



He's asking for someone he _can_ ask not a crit machine. Trololololol less.

Like I said OP. This is what happens when you say that kind of thing.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Vladma said:


> Trololololol less.


Get out.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Paypal


I'll remember that when I get a working debit card.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I'll remember that when I get a working debit card.



Unless I am mistaken all you need to set up a pay pal account is a checking account.  So no debit card required.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2011)

Savings account works too.


----------

